# Opinions on Trucks for Hauling



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't think you'll be able to pull a gooseneck with that truck and that engine. I'm having the same problem--I have a half ton Ram with a 5.7 liter Hemi and can't tow a gooseneck without causing problems because it's not a 3/4 or 1 ton truck. To be sure, you'll have to look at the towing capacity for the specific truck.

Many people do pull goosenecks with short beds, however, so you don't necessarily need an 8 ft bed.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't get anything less than a 3/4 ton, many reasons. Here where I live it's illegal, you'd get DOT'ed & pulled off the road. It's for your own safety & others on the highway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runninghot88 (May 26, 2012)

Where I live it isnt illegal and was just curious about the GN but will be going with a Bumper Pull. Just curious how is it dangerous to other people to pull a trailer with a 1/2 ton truck?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

With a small truck you will not have trouble moving forward. When people advise against using a small truck, forward isn't the problem. Stopping and turning and regaining control are the problems. Not to mention the wear on your truck, but people are more concerned about you being able to stop properly instead of you trailer spinning around and hauling the truck 

Definitely look at the tow capacity. If it doesn't have the factory tow package, don't even bother checking and just move on. With the tow package you might be okay for a 2 horse. I think the 2005 model with the tow package can tow like 9k pounds but do not take my word for it! Triple check!

It's better to have "too much" truck than not enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runninghot88 (May 26, 2012)

Understandable with the stopping but a person experienced in driving is not the danger of a person who is just learning how to drive lol. The trailer and truck would both have a electric brakes and you are right about the towing package. Would pass if it doesnt have one.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Agree with the above... I had an incident where the big truck had hay stacked in it and in a hurry hooked the trailer to the 1/2 ton. It had a brake controller in it as well. Driving through town a lil ol lady pulled out in front of me. I was unable to get the truck and trailer stopped and T-boned her. No one including the horses were hurt. But have I had the 1 ton rather than the 1/2 ton I could of avoided hitting her.

Much better off getting at least a 3/4 ton pickup. And depending on the neck length and shape of the nose as to whether you can use a short bed for a gooseneck. I know folks that do, but I prefer a longbed.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

There a lot of things to consider:

Distance you are towing
Terrain, hilly of flat
Aluminum or Steel Trailer
Trailer Brakes
Number of Horses

Although I would recommend a 3/4 for any type of pulling, we have successfully pulled a basic 2 Horse Bumper Pull Trailer for many, many years.
It had Trailer Brakes which is essential in my opinion on any Trailer Total Loaded weight over 2,500 lbs. and is the Law in many States, some require it as low as 2,000 lbs.

We also had a 3/4 ton with a 6' bed, which pulled a 4 Horse Trailer, it worked because we went short distance, would have preffered a diesel engine for longer distance and the hills...lol..


.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Bigger IS better. Especially hauling horses. You might be able to get away with hauling with a smaller truck, just depends on how much you want to risk. Bigger trucks have better brakes, transmissions, suspensions, and so on. Theyre meant to haul better. Just because you truck can haul up to a certain number, that doesn't mean you can haul maximum amount all the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

It's everything stated plus one more big reason. 3/4 and 1 ton pickups have full floating rear axle, that hub you see sticking out the center of the wheel. 1/2 tons have a C clip rear end. The difference? If you break an axle with a C clip rear end your wheel and broken axle can exit the axle housing, typically your truck and trailer will end up in a wad of bent/twisted steel. With a full floating axle you just lose forward drive, gentle braking will bring you to a stop in one piece.

One precaution for 3/4 tons, every once in a while manufactures come out with a light duty 3/4 ton. What they really are is a heavy duty half ton and not a true 3/4 ton. Not a lot of them out there from what I've seen because they never sell well.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Darrin said:


> It's everything stated plus one more big reason. 3/4 and 1 ton pickups have full floating rear axle, that hub you see sticking out the center of the wheel. 1/2 tons have a C clip rear end. The difference? If you break an axle with a C clip rear end your wheel and broken axle can exit the axle housing, typically your truck and trailer will end up in a wad of bent/twisted steel. With a full floating axle you just lose forward drive, gentle braking will bring you to a stop in one piece.
> 
> One precaution for 3/4 tons, every once in a while manufactures come out with a light duty 3/4 ton. What they really are is a heavy duty half ton and not a true 3/4 ton. Not a lot of them out there from what I've seen because they never sell well.


Yes, very true!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Just like Darrin said. If you haul a trailer that's overloaded for your truck, don't worry so much about having a runaway going downhill - worry about the a$$end falling off your truck. 

They're tow rated for a reason.


----------



## Camo N Spurs (Jul 3, 2012)

A F-150 V8 would not be the best truck to use for gooseneck pulling.. A F-250 and up diesel model would be a better truck..


----------

